# (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2013)

guckst Du:
www.DAFV.de

Nun haben sie es geschafft, die Seite online zu kriegen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Angelpoltische Leitlinien oder sowas find ich nicht - nen Shop haben sie aber schon:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv/shop

Es geht vorwärts!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Ernstgemeinte Frage:
Für was haben die da eigentlich fast 3 Monate gebraucht???


----------



## Knispel (19. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Es geht wirklich vorwärts. Was mir gleich als erstes auffiel : Man beachte in der wechselnden Bilderfolge über dem Text, Bild 2 : Klassisches Wettangeln mit Starntnummer usw. Sollte Herr Pieper doch entmachtet worden sein oder ist das nur Tarnung - man wird sehen ?


----------



## u-see fischer (19. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*



Knispel schrieb:


> Es geht wirklich vorwärts. Was mir gleich als erstes auffiel : Man beachte in der wechselnden Bilderfolge über dem Text, Bild 2 : Klassisches Wettangeln mit Starntnummer usw. Sollte Herr Pieper doch entmachtet worden sein oder ist das nur Tarnung - man wird sehen ?



Ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen, auf Bild 7 wird gerade ein schöner Hecht released.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Und zeitgleich auch Frau Dr.`s eigene Seite im neuen Outfit:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/

Da geht's ja nun scheinbar richtig los....

Wobei:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/person/mein-engagement.html
Bei "Mein Engagement" ist der (VDSF)DAFV nicht mit aufgeführt ....

Will sie nicht, kann sie nicht oder nur vergessen?

Und bei Ehrenämtern ist ihre Präsidentschaft beim (VDSF)DAFV auch nicht dabei:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/person.html

Schämt sie sich ??


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Tolle Seite........#t

Unter Satzung kommt:
Fehler 404 - Kategorie nicht gefunden:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Dazu fällt mir ein:
Parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... nen Shop haben sie aber schon...


Auf dem Tab steht bei mir: *DAFV GmbH* Shop (_ist die alte VDSF GmbH schon umbenannt worden?)_ - Artikel - *VDSF Shop*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für was haben die da eigentlich fast 3 Monate gebraucht???


|kopfkrat  |thinkerg:  Na, für das Logo! 



Knispel schrieb:


> Bild 2 : Klassisches Wettangeln mit Starntnummer usw.










u-see fischer schrieb:


> auf Bild 7 wird gerade ein schöner Hecht released.









Wo ich grad so erheitert bin: 
die Gerüchteküche flüstert, dass es demnächst auch Klamotten im Shop gibt; 
T-Shirts und so. 
Die sollen kofinanziert werden.
Vorn soll das Logo drauf sein oder ein Bild von Frau Dr.,
hinten soll stehen 'Das Anglerboard'.
Ist da was dran?
|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> wo ich grad so erheitert bin:
> Die gerüchteküche flüstert, dass es demnächst auch klamotten im shop gibt;
> t-shirts und so.
> Die sollen kofinanziert werden.
> ...



*njet!*​


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Ich finde die Seite von der Aufmachung her gar nicht schlecht gemacht. Das Problem sind die Inhalte. Wenn man Scheixxe mit Blattgold verziert, stinkt es trotzdem noch gewaltig.


----------



## Deep Down (19. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wo ich grad so erheitert bin:
> die Gerüchteküche flüstert, dass es demnächst auch Klamotten im Shop gibt;
> T-Shirts und so.
> Die sollen kofinanziert werden.



Umgelabelte FDP-Shirts! Man weiss nicht wo hin damit!


----------



## ...andreas.b... (19. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolle Seite........#t
> 
> _*Unter Satzung kommt:
> Fehler 404 - Kategorie nicht gefunden*_:m


Das ist das beste was dieser Satzung passieren kann.

Wieso ist diese satzung eigentlich nicht von der Hauptversammlung beschlossen und wieso setzt Frau Dr. in jedem ihrer Schreiben Petri Heil! in " "?


----------



## GandRalf (19. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Cooles Banner!

"Interessenvertreter der Anglerinnen und Angler"
Kompetent, aktiv und erfolgreich beim Schutz der Natur.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Ich bin ja immer Anhänger davon, das Gute im Menschen zu anzuerkennen, vor allem seine Lernfähigkeit (auch bei FDP-Mitgliedern, obwohl meine Enttäuschungsrate bisher dort 100% war), trotzdem ist das alles erst mal nichts außer schön und nett, so lange die Satzung nicht nachlesbar ist. Dieser Link führt leider in's Leere.

Ich möchte schon wissen, ob wir es hier per Satzung mit einem Naturschutzverein zu tun haben, der nebenbei Angler vertritt oder mit einer Vertretung von Anglerinteressen, die sich dem Naturschutz verbunden sieht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Umgelabelte FDP-Shirts! Man weiss nicht wo hin damit!


 
Mir liegen da so einige Sprüche auf der Zunge, aber wir sollen ja hier nicht politisch diskutieren. 

FDP? Moment, ich muss ins Bad.


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Im Prinzip wurde es schon gesagt. Die Bilder...Wettfischen und ein Hecht der wieder releast wird.

Ist ja schön und gut und als Angler auch zu begrüssen. Aber in dem Kontext, was die Verbände (bzw. der Größere) in den letzten Jahren "geschafft" haben, sind die beiden Bilder schon als frech zu bewerten!

Der Shop ist aber geil. Ich kann es kaum erwarten, mir für 6 Euro eine Broschüre über den Fisch des Jahres 2012 - Neunaugen zu kaufen...#t

---

Evtl. lassen diese beiden Bilder ja ein wenig Hoffnung keimen, dass die Angelvertreter dochnoch zu vernungt kommen. Aber so richtig glauben mach ich daran auch nicht, die Hoffnung stirb aber ja bekanntlich zuletzt.

Mal abwarten. :m 

Sry, der kleine Running Gag musste noch sein. #c


----------



## ...andreas.b... (19. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immer Anhänger davon, das Gute im Menschen zu anzuerkennen, vor allem seine Lernfähigkeit (auch bei FDP-Mitgliedern, obwohl meine Enttäuschungsrate bisher dort 100% war), trotzdem ist das alles erst mal nichts außer schön und nett, so lange die Satzung nicht nachlesbar ist. Dieser Link führt leider in's Leere.
> 
> Ich möchte schon wissen, ob wir es hier per Satzung mit einem Naturschutzverein zu tun haben, der nebenbei Angler vertritt oder mit einer Vertretung von Anglerinteressen, die sich dem Naturschutz verbunden sieht.



guckst du Anhang!


----------



## Knispel (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Ja und wenn sie nach Satzung in jagdrechtlichen Fragen gefragt werden wollen brauchen sie doch einen Kompetenten Menschen - ich schlage den Kollegen @Gründler vor, den Posten des "Oberjägers" im Präsidium zu übernehmen - was D. das wäre doch etwas für dich |supergri#h:l


----------



## Franky (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

OK - sie haben tatsächlich eine neue Seite auf die Beine gestellt, deren Struktur durchaus gefällig ist. Ich habe sogar ein extrem nennenswertes Zitat gefunden, das sich der Verband hoffentlich ganz groß (und deutlich lesbar) auf die Fahne schreibt und sich auch die Landesverbände mal zu Herzen nehmen sollten:


			
				http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv schrieb:
			
		

> *"Angeln ist mehr, als Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen."*


Chapeau!
Dennoch muss ich auch eine kleine Kritik in Sachen Schriftbild loswerden. In Chrome ist die Seite nur sehr schwer und anstrengend zu lesen. In Firefox schon "angenehmer". Dennoch wäre die Wahl einer Standardschrift für alle angenehmer gewesen und im Zweifel billiger - mitunter sind ganz schön deftige Lizenzzahlungen fällig...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

War Kohle bei denen schon mal ein Problem?????


uuuuups..........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*



Franky schrieb:


> Dennoch wäre die Wahl einer Standardschrift für alle angenehmer gewesen und im Zweifel billiger - mitunter sind ganz schön deftige Lizenzzahlungen fällig...


 
Das sind aber reine Vermutungen! 

Die Seite ist wirklich ganz schön, aber ja auch nicht vom DAFV sondern von einer Agentur erstellt! Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Agentur die mit einheitlicher Stimme auf Bundes- und EU Ebene für uns Angler spricht? Dann könnten wir ja eventuell auch da mal positives erwarten....

Bei mir funktioniert übrigens die Satzung - auch gestern bereits - einwandfrei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*



> Bei mir funktioniert übrigens die Satzung - auch gestern bereits - einwandfrei.


Bei mir in 3 Browsern nicht...

Über welchen Menüpunkt denn bei Dir??


----------



## Franky (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das sind aber reine Vermutungen!



Richtisch - reine Vermutung!
Jedoch habe ich, was die Erstellung von Verbandswebseiten leider die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich mit Vermutungen oft recht gehabt hatte... 
Egal wer diese Seite erstellt hat, das Präsidium muss sie abgenommen haben. Soweit ich da auf dem Laufenden bin, ist spätestens an dieser Stelle die vereinbarte Rechnungsstellung auszugleichen.

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Deren Webserver dürfte noch getuned werden. Ohne www. vorweg landet man im Nirwana...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Neuland??


----------



## Franky (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir in 3 Browsern nicht...
> 
> Über welchen Menüpunkt denn bei Dir??



Dito..


----------



## GandRalf (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Moin auch,

Auf der Seite "Mitglied werden" wird als Beitrag schon klar von 2 Euro gesprochen, die vom Vereinsbeitrag abgeführt werden.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Wird nie reichen, siehe dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970


----------



## Franky (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Hab übrigens auch die Satzung gefunden... Der Link im oberen Menu ist falsch - den Unterordner "neu" scheint man gelöscht zu haben... 
Unten im "Übersichtsmenu" funzt der Link (da "neu" fehlt  )


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Entweder haben sie mitgelesen oder es selber gemerkt:
Nu geht auch der Link, der bisher nicht funzte ..

Bei Frau Dr. ist (noch) alles beim alten:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/person/mein-engagement.html
Bei "Mein Engagement" ist der (VDSF)DAFV nicht mit aufgeführt ....

Will sie nicht, kann sie nicht oder nur vergessen?

Und bei Ehrenämtern ist ihre Präsidentschaft beim (VDSF)DAFV auch nicht dabei:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/person.html

Schämt sie sich ??


----------



## schuessel (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*



Franky schrieb:


> ....... die Seite nur sehr schwer und anstrengend zu lesen. .....



auf papier ausgedruckt sieht das bestimmt viel besser aus.
leute auf entscheidungspositionen vom alten schlag bekommen von ihren assis das meiste abzusegnende fein säuberlich ausgedruckt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Entweder haben sie mitgelesen oder es selber gemerkt:
> Nu geht auch der Link, der bisher nicht funzte ..
> 
> Bei Frau Dr. ist (noch) alles beim alten:
> ...



warum fr. dr. von den herren vorständen zum obersten deutschen angler gekürt wurde, werden wir wahrscheinlich nie erfahren. und vielleicht ist das auch besser so.

o.t.: woiseigentlichderbrechsmiley?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schämt sie sich ??


 
Naja, wenn Du ab 23.09. auf Jobsuche gehst, wird es sicherlich einfacher bei Industriekonzernen einen Job zu erhalten ohne den Vorsitz in dem größten Naturschutzverband Deutschlands vorab groß und mit Stolz öffentlich zu machen. Im Bewerbungsgespräch zu sagen "Mr. Grant*, ich würde gerne für die Gentechnik in Deutschland kämpfen, bin jedoch auch Präsidentin im größten Naturschutzverband in Germany"- das kommt nicht überall gut an (außer beim DAFV inkl. der LV) ...

*Chairman und Chief Executive Officer of Monsanto


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Um mal wieder zurück zur Seite zu kommen.
Da gibt's ne Rubrik Termine..

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wo da die Termine eingetragen sind?
Weder von der Jugend (dieses Wochenende) noch von der Mitgliederversammlung im November, noch von der nächsten Präsidiumssitzung oder dem nächsten Verbandsausschuss find ich da was..


Wenn schon keine Ergebnisse veröffentlicht werden, könnte man ja wenigstens die Termine öffentlich machen, denke ich mal so vor mich hin...


----------



## Knispel (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Die werden doch erst nach der JHV 2013 dort eingetragen :
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/termine


----------



## Ossipeter (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

Terminkalender

„Die Verbandsveranstaltungen 2014 des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes e.V. werden nach dem Mitte 2013 erfolgten Wirksamwerden der Verschmelzung des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer und des Deutschen Anglerverbandes von der ersten gemeinsamen Hauptversammlung im November 2013 beschlossen und anschließend hier eingefügt.“ 





AUWAHL DES JAHRES 

Aua hab ich auch!


----------



## gründler (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ja und wenn sie nach Satzung in jagdrechtlichen Fragen gefragt werden wollen brauchen sie doch einen Kompetenten Menschen - ich schlage den Kollegen @Gründler vor, den Posten des "Oberjägers" im Präsidium zu übernehmen - was D. das wäre doch etwas für dich |supergri#h:l


 

Sollte ich diesen Posten übernehmen,kann Thomas nen neuen trööt starten.

So ala "Die Strecke liegt und ist ausgesprochen gut" |rolleyes


Ne lass mal ich nix mehr nie wieder nicht,sollen mal die anderen weiter machen.


#h


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/mitglied-werden
800 000 im DAFV organisierte Angler?
Gab es da nicht leichte Änderungen?
Komisch, dass die auf einer nagelneuen Seite...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Seite jetzt mit Inhalten*



> 800 000 im DAFV organisierte Angler?
> Gab es da nicht leichte Änderungen?



2012 hatten ja noch ca. 790.000 zum Stichtag bezahlt (Zahler, nicht Personen. Wegen vieler Doppel- und Mehrfachmitgliedschaften sinds wohl unter 600.000 reale Personen) .

2013 weiss niemand, obs da große Änderungen gab. Es wurden bis heute vom Bundesverband ja keinerlei Zahlen, Daten oder Fakten vorgelegt zum laufenden Jahr - nicht mal beim Verbandsausschuss (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270051). 

Nicht zu Mitgliederzahlen, Finanzen, angelpolitischen Richtlinien, nix, null, niente, nada....

Die richtigen Änderungen bei der Zahl der Zahler kommen ja erst mit den gültigen Kündigungen 2014.

Wobei Vögel immer lauter zwitschern, dass bereits ein weiterer Verband nach dieser Verbandsausschusssitzung, die von diesem LV bzw. dessen Präsidenten als absolut ungenügend angesehen wurde, noch bis Ende des Jahres kündigen will und dann 2015 raus wäre (weitere ca. 40.000). Ergäbe sich die Möglichkeit einer fristlosen Kündigung, würde man wohl diese Karte ziehen.....

Der (VDSF)DAFV wird dann ab 2014 sicher die sinkenden Mitgliederzahlen zeitnah auf der neuen Seite veröffentlichen.....


----------

